# Anyone know where cervix should be after ovulation if pregnant?



## martha01

Just wondering if anyone knew where the cervix should after ovulation if pregnant? Ovulated a couple of days ago and cervix was high. Today it is low and hard. I heard that it should be high if preggo. Does anyone know as I keep finding conflicting advice on the internet.

M


----------



## NicoleB

after O your cervix will go back down and become hard and closed! If you become pg it will move back up around the time af would have been due..all tho it may take longer to move back up! Good luck!!


----------



## Britt11

thanks Nicole, does it also get softer right before AF would be due or can it remain harder for awhile if pregs?
just curious...
hugs,


----------



## NicoleB

Everyone is different! Most of the time it would stay down and closed! If you are pg it will move back up it just is a matter of when were one lady might feel hers move up and day ot two before AF would be due the next may not feel it move up for days or even weeks into pg! Your cervix will move around during the day..it could be low in the a.m but high in the p.m! so if you do check it its best to do it at the same time daily!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thanks for the info... I'm so new at this... I've heard that your cervix can be high, soft and a lil open if you've been pregnant before?


----------



## bethany-wood

It's not a good symptom to go by, mine is low in the morning and during the day it rises.. but i can always feel it just about. 

But everyone is different. 

Mine was low when my period was due, then after i was due on it started to rise during the day. 

:dust:

xxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Congrats on the BFP!! This is Sooo confusing.... I'm just gonna have to grin and bear it to see if AF is going to strike... ugg


----------



## notquitesure

bethany-wood said:


> It's not a good symptom to go by, mine is low in the morning and during the day it rises.. but i can always feel it just about.
> 
> But everyone is different.
> 
> Mine was low when my period was due, then after i was due on it started to rise during the day.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> xxx

Congrats on your BFP :)


----------



## bethany-wood

Thanks girls :)
But seriously, cervix is not a good sign to go by when you symptom spotting.. mine is like a yo-yo :rofl: and it's not even soft yet, it's sort of inbetween hard and soft lol.

one thing i have noticed tho is how everything "in there" seems softer and more puffy :blush: if that makes sense :haha:

But i had no symptoms until i was late! apart from a few twinges really, i honestly thought :witch: was going to get me..

I really hope to see lots of :bfp: 's rolling in :thumbup:

LOADS of sticky baby dust for you all
:dust:
:dust:

xxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thank you bethany-wood... Every bit of advice helps... lol Congrats to ya! I'm super excited for ya... there has been ALOT of ladies in 2ww getting BFP!! :dust: to everyone trying....

Well I was in a total panic this morning with the cramping and all, I checked and it was very high a bit soft kinda closed.... Is that a good thing?? I'm so lost... haha I'm so worried AF is gonna get me I'm freaking out... I had a cry spell this morning so I'm thinking I may start :(


----------



## bethany-wood

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Thank you bethany-wood... Every bit of advice helps... lol Congrats to ya! I'm super excited for ya... there has been ALOT of ladies in 2ww getting BFP!! :dust: to everyone trying....
> 
> Well I was in a total panic this morning with the cramping and all, I checked and it was very high a bit soft kinda closed.... Is that a good thing?? I'm so lost... haha I'm so worried AF is gonna get me I'm freaking out... I had a cry spell this morning so I'm thinking I may start :(

Hehe yeh there seems to be a lot of :bfp: 's this month!! :) 

Awww i constantly have cramping, well it's more like a dull ache, but a few days ago it felt like :witch: was here in full swing.. but she didn't turn up. :happydance:
Normally when AF is due your cervix will drop.. turn hard and open to allow the bloodflow.. but then again my cervix is all over the place lol, im just leaving mine alone now.. gunna let it do what it wants to do :haha:
xxx


----------



## rustyswife828

martha01 said:


> Just wondering if anyone knew where the cervix should after ovulation if pregnant? Ovulated a couple of days ago and cervix was high. Today it is low and hard. I heard that it should be high if preggo. Does anyone know as I keep finding conflicting advice on the internet.
> 
> M

 martha01 what was the outcome?? I searched and this popped up! I'm currently experiencing the very high cervix after ovulation!


----------

